# Happy Birthday Geo!



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Geo!

And thank you for everything you do for the forum.

Dave


----------



## Irons (Oct 4, 2014)

I second the Motion!


----------



## yar (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Geo!!!!! Wishing you many more!!! Thanks for all the great videos, I have learned alot from them.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 4, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## nickvc (Oct 4, 2014)

Another year under the belt and more values recovered and refined lets hope there's many more of both to come.
Happy birthday and many thanks for all the wisdom you share.


----------



## Smack (Oct 4, 2014)

nickvc said:


> Another year under the belt and more values recovered and refined lets hope there's many more of both to come.
> Happy birthday and many thanks for all the wisdom you share.



lol, another year under the belt and a little more over the belt. HB Geo


----------



## pattt (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Geo !!
And have a nice day

Pattt


----------



## niteliteone (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey stranger, Hope you enjoy a great B-day 8)


----------



## Aristo (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Geo.
Birthdays are good for you. Statistics show that the people who have the most live the longest.


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 4, 2014)

One more Happy Birthday Sir!


----------



## Shark (Oct 4, 2014)

Hope you have the best birthday you have had so far. And wish you many more.


----------



## Geo (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes. I had a good day. I bought 4 ounces of heavy contact points for $10. All in all, A good day.


----------



## maynman1751 (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jeff! You've been a great resource. Keep up the fine work.


----------



## necromancer (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday GEO


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 4, 2014)

Happy birth day !!
Have a great Day!!


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm a bit late reporting in, but Happy Birthday!

Harold


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 5, 2014)

Yeah, late here too. Happy birthday!


----------



## eastky (Oct 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Geo.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Geo.


----------



## Geo (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you all again, You guys are the best.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 5, 2014)

opps - I am a bit late here as well --- hope it was a GREAT one

Kurt


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bud, hope it was a good one.  

Deano


----------



## etack (Oct 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Geo!

Eric


----------



## ericrm (Oct 5, 2014)

happy birthday Geo, i wish you all the best there is.


----------



## artart47 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hey Geo 
I'm checking in late too! Been out working at a cheez factory. What can I say to one who has helped so many? Happy that you had a good birthday!!!! Hope the rest of the year goes as well for you!
artart47


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 6, 2014)

Always late to the party... but now I know you had a Happy Birthday!

Good for you! 8) 

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday, a bit late but life keep me busy sometimes


----------



## jonn (Oct 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Geo!


----------

